# Crippled Pigeons



## Rockdove (Jan 14, 2005)

My last two babies were crippled. One leg sticking straight out to the side. Appears as though the mom or dad had stepped on it in the nest and dislocated it.

Has anyone else had this problem?

This is my third pigeon that has had this problem.

Thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rockdove, 

Without knowing all the details, this sounds like splayed legs. This is a condition where baby pigeons or young birds lack proper grip or security under them in the nest. The growing bird's legs will slide from under them and when growing bones are developing...they grow wrong and deformed. It's best to ensure that a nest has a dense foundation to prevent this.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

As Brad said, splay-leg is usually caused by a lack of proper nesting material and most often occurs when you have just one chick in the nest. Parents who brood their chicks too tightly may contribute to the problem. 

If caught early enough, splay leg can be at least partially corrected. What I've done with youngsters like this is to band both legs (permanent or snap-on, doesn't matter) and then run a soft piece of string between the bands, tying it together so it holds the legs in place. Adjust the length of the string so that the legs are in a normal sitting position underneath the chick. Make sure you don't tie them too close together so that the chick can't sit upright, or too far apart so that the legs still go out to the sides. Leave the string on until the chick is about ready to fledge. I usually take it off and see how the chick is walking. If the legs still go out to the sides, I put the string back on for a few days. I've done this on several youngsters with good results. One turned out completely normal. Another, a severe case, still has crooked legs, but she can walk and function normally. 

Since you've had several babies with the problem, you should look at their diet and other loft management issues. Are the parents getting enough calcium? They should have good quality pigeon grit with oyster shell in it 24/7 while they are raising young. Do you provide them with lots of nesting material? Pine needles or tobacco stems are best. 

Have your pigeons been vaccinated for paratyphoid/salmonellosis? It can cause leg and wing disablement in youngsters. If you had it in your loft, though, I would expect you to have chick fatalities, not just splayed legs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It does sound like they have splayed legs. You can buy nest bowls designed specifically for pigeons from the pigeon supply co. like Global, Siegels, Foys, etc., that have the grip bottoms on them that helps prevent splayed legs. 

Also, be careful when moving the babies to clean the nest bowls, make sure their legs are tucked under them in sitting position. I usually don't start cleaning until the babies are a week old, and by then it high time to clean.

Treesa


----------



## Rockdove (Jan 14, 2005)

*Splay Legs*

Thanks for the info. That sound like that is exactly what they have. Both were in the nest alone and the nest box is flat. The nest itself has very few twigs in it with none on the bottom of it.

I think I will get some nesting bowls and try that.

Thanks again for your help.

Rockdove


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, a proper nest bowl is a must. There are several kinds on the market. My favorite is the old-fashioned clay nest bowl. I have plastic ones too, but I find that even though they are textured, they're still slippery and can cause problems for single chicks if the parents don't build good nests (some do, some don't). Disposable paper nest bowls are probably the best as far as texture goes. But I don't care for them because of the way the droppings build up on the sloped sides. See what works best for you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I like the throw away nestbowls when there is only one baby because the bowl part is more snuggly for them, yes, the poop sticks to the outside because of the angle, I don't like that either. I use different ones for different circumstances, and some of my birds have preferences too!

My Satinettes love the cereal type nest bowl, with the gridded bottom, they are easy to wash, and easy for the smaller birds to get in. My homers prefer the big plastic ones with the sides that come straight down. They have gridded bottoms, but feel more like plastic bowls then the cereal type nest bowl. Theyr'e bigger inside and defenitely can hold two chicks easily.
I usally line them with thick paper towels and change them every other day once the babies are 7 days old. The roundness on the bottom keeps the kids together and their legs neatly tucked under them .


Treesa


----------

